# Bathtub Faucet Broken?



## Summerbear5 (Jan 22, 2011)

I only get straight cold or straight hot water from my bathtub faucet, I remember reading before about it being a temperature control thing, can't remember exactly and now can't find the information anywhere on google.

Water from all other faucet's in the house are fine, the bathtub faucet is one that you turn from cold to warm to hot. 

I would just like to know:

1. What's broken exactly?
2. What do I buy to fix it?
3. How do I fix it? (any online tutorials, videos, etc. etc.)

Thanks for reading,
Summer


----------



## joecaption (Jan 22, 2011)

First you have to figure out what brand valve you have there all a little differant.
If you google "shower anti scald valve" dozens of sites come up drom the differant companys.
Here's one site that tells you what one does.
Home Tips : Anti-Scald Shower Valves


----------



## Redwood (Jan 22, 2011)

On some mixers this is a sign that the stem has been turned 180 degrees from its proper position. Usually when this happens the hot water will come on first as you turn the valve on and switch to cold as you turn it more...

Were you working on the valve when this happened?


----------



## Summerbear5 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was not working on anything...the faucet just started producing straight hot or straight cold water. I have attempted to take it apart and clean it as this was a suggestion for temperature control on another website but once I opened it up I really didn't know what to take apart, pull out, and clean. 

I have tried to turn the faucet on straight hot and moving it towards to cold to get it to turn warm but you can hear it make a sorta click sound and it will go from hot hot to cold cold...no warm, no medium.

As for the brand and all that I can get that information tomorrow and post it. Thanks for reading and hoping to take a warm shower soon!


----------

